# Alex AKX 2.0 Rims



## thevalvesource (Feb 17, 2009)

These rims come standard on some cyclocross bikes. In looking at the reviews, they get some good ones and some bad ones.

Don't mind upgrading but wanted to check the specs on the AKX 2.0's. 

Does anyone have a link to their website?


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

Are these the ones? http://www.aclass-wheels.com/road_akx20.html

Not much info...B

I do have a set of A-Class Solos on my single speed cross bike, and they have proven to be VERY durable.


----------



## thevalvesource (Feb 17, 2009)

BrianN said:


> Are these the ones? http://www.aclass-wheels.com/road_akx20.html
> 
> Not much info...B
> 
> I do have a set of A-Class Solos on my single speed cross bike, and they have proven to be VERY durable.


Yes.....those are the ones. Thanks Brian.

They are on a cyclocross bike so being heavier is not an issue UNLESS the reviews they've gotten are accurate. 

Supposedly they go out of true a lot. We'll see.

If I have to upgrade - I will.


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

ive got a set of the akx 2.0 wheels that came with my CX bike and have used them as pit/foul weather wheels for me. i wouldnt buy them if i had a choice. They are heavy and rather harsh riding so i generally avoid them.

I havent ridden them much (500 miles maybe?) and they need to be trued already. 

Get some ultegra/open pros or something like that.


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on the price-point, I imagine they are machine built. When purchashing such wheels (I usually build my own), I always spend a half hour or so re-tensioning and stress relieveing them before intallation. After that, they hold up much better. My Ultegra / Open Pros were no exception. 

-B


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

I think a lot has to do with use and rider weight. I didn't have the AKX, but I had the ALX200's and they rode harsh and were toast after 1k miles.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

1960g is not light, but not crazy heavy. Retensioning would probably eliminate a lot of problems with trueness. No idea about the rim and hub quality, but Alex wheels are in a lot of OEM builds.

Probably an okay wheelset, but not much of an upgrade over anything. More of a budget replacement wheelset. Speaking of which, how much do they cost? You can do a lot with $300 or less these days.

Not sure how a wheel can ride "harsh".


----------



## thevalvesource (Feb 17, 2009)

Being an old bike shop owner and wheelbuilder, I know that wheels and spokes need to be stressed and retrued a couple of times. I've got some tubulars that I built on an old Italian road bike that are have stayed stable for 15 years or more.

What bothers me more than the rims is the reviews on the Alex hubs. It sounds like they are less than stellar. 

This is a brand new bike that I haven't received yet. I've asked the LBS to allow some trade $$$, doesn't have to be much, for Pave Rovals or some Eastons E70's.

If I end up with em, I'll either make them work or buy a new set. 

Much thanks for all the input

Keith *"Old - Not As Fast As He Used To Be - But Can Go Forever"*


----------

